# Anti-gun media at it again



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/americas/03/26/gun.smuggling/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

*JUAREZ, Mexico (CNN) * -- A deadly trade is occurring along the U.S. border with Mexico, federal officials say -- a flood of guns, heading south, used by drug thugs to kill Mexican cops.

In Mexico, guns are difficult to purchase legally. So, officials say, weapons easily purchased in the United States are turning up there.

"The same routes that are being used to traffic drugs north -- and the same organizations that have control over those routes -- are the same organizations that bring the money and the cash proceeds south as well as the guns and the ammunition," says Bill Newell, a special agent with the U.S. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.

Police in Mexican border towns fear for their lives, and with good reason. Five high-ranking Mexican police officials have been killed this year in what Mexican officials say is an escalating war between police and drug cartels.

In Juarez, Mexico, just across the border from El Paso, Texas, a police commander was gunned down in front of his home. The weapon used to kill Cmdr. Francisco Ledesma Salazar is believed to have been a .50-caliber rifle. The guns are illegal to purchase in Mexico but can be obtained just north of the border at gun shows and gun shops in the United States.

ATF special agent Tom Mangan says the .50-caliber rifle has become one of the "guns of choice" for the drug cartels. The weapon fires palm-sized .50-caliber rounds that can cut through just about anything.

Mangan showed CNN the power of the rifle on a gun range near Phoenix, Arizona. The weapon, a Barrett, was seized in an ATF raid. A round fired from 100 yards away tore through a car door and both sides of a bulletproof vest like those used by Mexican police.

"There's nothing that's going to stop this round," Mangan says.
The rifle was intercepted as it was being smuggled into Mexico. Mangan says investigators believe four others already had passed through the border.

The ATF has been trying to help Mexican police by cracking down on illegal purchases of guns and ammunition. Operation Gunrunner has led to several arrests and seizures of guns and ammo. But the operation has mainly shown just how big a problem exists, authorities say.
One recent seizure in a Yuma, Arizona, storage locker yielded 42 weapons and hundreds of rounds of .50-caliber bullets already belted to be fed into a machine gun-style weapon.

The guns confiscated included AK-47 rifles and dozens of Fabrique National pistols. The semiautomatic pistols fire a 5.7-by-28 millimeter round, which is technically a rifle round, according to the ATF. Newell says the round has a special nickname in Mexico. "It's called 'mata policias,' or 'cop killer,' " he says.

Mexican authorities along the border recently met with their counterparts in the United States, hoping more cooperation will lead to more arrests of criminals and fewer killings of Mexican police officers.

Guillermo Fonseca, Mexico's regional legal attaché for the West Coast, told CNN the violence in his country is "problem number 1" -- and police in his country are outgunned. Officers in Mexico lack heavy firepower, he says. With the presence of large-caliber weapons from the United States, drug cartels and criminals have the advantage in what he says is basically a war. Part of the solution, he says, is for the United States to give Mexico more information about who is selling these guns illegally in the United States. Then Mexico could go after the buyers.

"We have access to systems to trace guns that have been smuggled into Mexico, and that has worked very well," Fonseca told CNN. "We need more information about the people who are actually purchasing the guns. We need to prosecute those people, to convict those people. In our opinion, that's the next step we have to take."

Last year Mexican police confiscated 10,000 guns and $200 million in raids aimed at cracking down on border violence. Still, local police tread carefully, especially in neighborhoods controlled by the powerful drug cartels.

Officer Cesar Quitana patrols a dangerous barrio in Juarez, Mexico. He is armed with an M16 assault rifle -- a weapon that would be no match in a gunfight with drug lords.

"I think most of us feel scared just to bring this with us," he says, pointing to the rifle in the front seat of his patrol car. "But this is what we use to defend ourselves."


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Blame America. That's the cry of the world and our media keeps fanning the flames.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, our fault that they don't patrol their border. I know going into Tijuana you have to slow down to about 50 mph, but it's a 2 hour wait to get into the US from there.

That just floors me. We should throw away our constitutional rights because Mexico has a crime problem.

And what they conveniently do not mention in that story is that it proves that if you make guns illegal (like in Mexico) the criminals will get them anyway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe Mexico should build a border security wall.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TerryP said:


> Maybe Mexico should build a border security wall.


That's great! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TerryP said:


> Maybe Mexico should build a border security wall.


LOVE IT!:smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TerryP said:


> Maybe Mexico should build a border security wall.


They are. They're just doing it from our side.

(One of the major contractors was cited for hiring...illegal aliens from Mexico.)


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They are. They're just doing it from our side.
> 
> (One of the major contractors was cited for hiring...illegal aliens from Mexico.)


 Thats rich:anim_lol:

But here is a question i pose (down boys). 
Why is it that the M16 in the hands of a Police officer is "no match" for the (illegal hey there's a surprise) drug lord "weapon of choice", and he is "undergunned" with it. Yet here in the U.S of A. if you or i had this it would be a "deadly assault rifle to powerful and dangerous for the "average citizen"
Oh wait, no-one polices the liberal media. thats right. So they can contradict themselves all they want. (not what you thought i was gonna say was it:smt033)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They used to walk around Mexico with Thompsons. Many years back, a couple of associates had Thompson barrels stuck up their noses and were invited to take an unplanned vacation till the Company sent over some money. They of course had to leave watches, billfolds etc. in police custody. You know, rules of evidence. I decided working the twin plant scene was not for me and left the El Paso - Juarez area.

I have a difficult time viewing the Mexican Police as any better than Mexican Drug dealers.

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They are. They're just doing it from our side.
> 
> (One of the major contractors was cited for hiring...illegal aliens from Mexico.)


Why am I not surprised. :smt011


----------

